# Marcello C Nettuno Or Tridente



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm seriously considering get one of these (probably the black submariner style version) but I don't want to spend much cash. There doesn't seem to be many on e-bay so I guess I'll just have to bide my time.

My question is should I just settle for the Nettuno or splash out for the Tridente?

They look virtually identical in pictures to me but the extra size and (to a lesser extent) the anti reflective crystal of the Tridente is making me think I shouldn't just settle for the Nettuno. The extra water resistance isn't important to me though.

How noticeable is the size difference between the Nettuno and the Tridente and how do they both compare in size to a full size Omega SMP? Also is there much difference between the Neuttuno 2,3 and 4 models?

I am also thinking, however, maybe I should just try to satisfy my Submariner craving by getting a cheaper clone like a Sandoz instead?!

Any advice you have would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I've had both, and the quality of them is excellent, I was very happy with each of them. Don't have the Tridente anymore, sold it to finance another large diver (still working on that), do still have the Nettuno 3 (been wearing it today).

I took these comparison shots a while back to compare sizes because someone asked:




























The blue one is my Nettuno 3, the black the Tridente (my wrist is 6.75" for reference). Hope that helps!

In terms of the Nettuno 2, 3 and 4, I believe the 3 is an upgrade from the 2 in WR (300m vs. 200m) and has a thicker caseback, bezel and crystal, plus better lume. There is no Nettuno 4, there is a recent update of the 3 which adds a display back and a slightly improved divers extension on the bracelet, I've seen that called the 4 by people (incorrectly).


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

I do love the MarcelloC diver watches, thanks for the pictures Dave  .

If it is a Submariner clone you want don't forget the Grovanas sold by our host. The quality is apparently excellent.

I am just fond of the slight individuality of the MarcelloC.

I haven't owned any of these watches so probably best to just ignore me









Toby


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Just remembered I've got this pic comparing a Tridente and a SKX007 as well:










In terms of comparison to a SMP, the Nettuno 3 wears a bit smaller than my Seamaster GMT, the Tridente wore larger.


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Many thanks for your replies.

Both the Nettuno & Trident look line fine watches, but having thought about it some more I am probably looking for a relitively cheap watch (<Â£200 used or new) that I will feel happy to wear wherever I am going, but still looks the business. As such I think the Nettuno probably fits the bill.

I've been tracking a few on auction sites and I almost bid on a Nettuno 2 that went for Â£90. It wasn't in perfect condition, however, and I didn't want to rush into buying one. I also nearly bid on a GMT Tridente that went for well under Â£200 but it had a silver bezel and as such I thought it was a little too similar to my blue dial, silver bezel SMP.

I'm now also very tempted by the O&W Sub style watches and new versions seem to be within my price range. How do they compare to the Nettuno / Tridente?

Anyway if anyway is looking to sell any of the aforementioned watches please let me know!

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

When I sold my black Nettuno 3 a while back it went for about Â£200, although prices for a new one have gone up since then.

I have an O&W ID3066 and I have to say the Marcello C was a better built watch (the Marcello bracelet is excellent). The O&Ws are great watches, though, and you could have a brand new one from Roy for your money!


----------

